# Display cases for Frames of Honey



## KGreen (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy display cases to show framed Honey?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

try a local flea-market and antique store for a used one. put an ad on "craigs list" a new one would be awfully expensive. good luck,mike


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

An old beek here in our club makes them. He won first place last year in a county fair with his display.

Don't know what he charges but I could find out.


----------



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

Display cases for frames of honey? I've never heard about this but I would like to hear more. What's it all about?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you talking about something like a one frame observation hive type deal? Or maybe a stainless steel stand made from rod? No comprende.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

KGreen- Did u ever find the answer? I'd like one, also. I plan to use it to display a frame for our district fair. Thx. -James


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Did you check out the acrylic case in this thread?

Brian


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

yes, i did. Thanks. I posted a note there and the guy who built it has posted a reply. -james


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Some folks have found that with the right(rich/high class) market base they can sell a frame of comb honey for big bucks. They use the frame like a cheese or fruit plate and guest help themselves. Seems like there was a thread here last year where they were getting something like $50-$75 bucks for a med frame of comb honey.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

I sooooo do not live in the right kind of neighborhood for that kind of clientele, but this woman apparently does (or wants you to think she does): http://www.redbee.com/

"...Marina Marchese is a true renaissance woman: an entrepreneur, an author, a designer, a beekeeper, a honey sommelier and an advocate for purity in products. She is the visionary behind Red Bee ® Artisanal Honey and Rossape sustainable skin care...."


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

There is a sucker born every minute and this lady must capitalize on them.... Doubt if she is much of a beek as she sells honey from all over the country. She probably just buys it by the barrell(s) and then puts her label on the bottles.


----------



## TriJim (Mar 11, 2011)

USCBeeMan said:


> There is a sucker born every minute and this lady must capitalize on them.... Doubt if she is much of a beek as she sells honey from all over the country. She probably just buys it by the barrell(s) and then puts her label on the bottles.


Try again. She's passionate about bees and honey; not just in the US, but discusses Chinese and European methods for beekeeping and nectar sources. Try reading her book: "Honeybee: Lessons from an Accidental Beekeeper" C. Marina Marchese.


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

I have been considering making a display Case for a frame of honey. A fresh frame of honey is a thing of beauty. Maybe a wood base to hold the frame upright and a plexi-glass cover. I am a woodworker and would like to build a few. Let me know your ideas on it. After I get one built I'll post pictures. It may be a while, I'm still in the thinking phase.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I would use glass.

I have an Ulster Observation Hive with glass in it. I prefer taking the risk of the glass being broken then looking through plexiglass that will become more and more scratched.


I just ran across this :

http://www.capemaysoapcompany.com/products/honey-frame-display-case


----------

